# Cascadia Motion



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

Some of you may have heard rumors of this already but now it is official: BorgWarner has purchased Rinehart Motion Systems and AM Racing and combined them into a new entity called Cascadia Motion.

https://www.marketwatch.com/press-release/borgwarner-forms-cascadia-motion-llc-makes-acquisitions-2019-02-19


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

That's interesting - AM Racing has been buying HVH core motors (formerly branded "Remy") and packaging them into complete motor assemblies; they are now part of the company which makes the HVH motors.

This reminds me of Daimler (Mercedes) buying AMG (a "tuner" which used to modify Mercedes cars).

Does this affect the exclusive marketing arrangement for AM Racing motors previously announced by EVDrive (AMR Motors)? I assume that they're two aspects of the same change.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

brian_ said:


> Does this affect the exclusive marketing arrangement for AM Racing motors previously announced by EVDrive (AMR Motors)? I assume that they're two aspects of the same change.


Actually not. At least in the nearterm we at EVDrive will continue being the exclusive distributor for the standard AMR offerings. That arrangement predates the acquisition and remains in place for now.


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

Hollie Maea said:


> At least in the nearterm we at EVDrive will continue being the exclusive distributor for the standard AMR offerings. That arrangement predates the acquisition and remains in place for now.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------

